#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Video ? of Theater?

## rinus bakker

het is mij opgevallen dat hier erg weinig respons is?
Komt dat misschien door de vreemde combi-titel van het forum?
Er zijn video-mensen ("vidiots" geheten in de R'n'R) en 
er zijn theater-mensen, (die nog wel eens voor "stofjassen" worden uitgemaakt), 
maar de feitelijke link tussen beide groepen is mij als alles-vreter (r'n'r, standbouw, evenementen, theater, tv, film, opera, sport-gala's, product-presentaties..enz...enz...enz...enz....enz) niet echt duidelijk.
Misschien is een opsplitsing naar een
1) TV-video-film-forum  
2) Theater-forum
meer voor de hand liggend. Als je alleen al aan (be)licht(ings)-of geluids-techniek denkt heb je een wereld van verschil. En ook geluid en av-registratie en -projectie verschillen behoorlijk in aanpak in de beide disciplines!
Ik weet niet of zoiets kan, maar ik kom met de titel van dit forum niet echt veel verder en weet dat er ook theater-mensen zijn die in deze fora lezen... en ook af en toe bijdragen!
En Martijn zit bij NOB-decor, dus die zit weer vlakbij TV-(licht-land)
en zal wel weten of er iets speelt bij de "licht-, geluid-, en/of projectie-boeren van "de buis"!

^We hang 'm all^

----------


## lve

Voor het licht en het geluid is er al een forum, dus theaterlicht en -geluid valt daar volgens mij ook onder.

Op dit forum zouden foto's en discussies kunnen komen over bijv. decors.

Dit is mijn visie op dit forum.



mvg LvE.

----------


## Tiemen

Ik denk dat het eerder gaat over een "video-theater"...want als beschrijving staat er _Link's naar filmpjes met diverse onderwerpen._ . Niets over theater in de context zoals Rinus het bedoelt dus...

Tiemen

----------


## rinus bakker

In elk geval blijkt dat we er zoals het nu is, niet zo goed mee uit de voeten kunnen....

^We hang 'm all^

----------

